# 5th Annual Byron Fuel On-Road Nitro Challenge - Live Coverage All Weekend!



## brandonwilcox (Sep 10, 2008)

This weekend make sure to check out rccaraction.com and see the live coverage of the 5th Annual Byron Fuel On-Road Nitro Challenge located in Joliet, IL. I will be doing live coverage of this on-road race all weekend which will include pictures of the event, video, interviews, results and more.

http://www.rccaraction.com

Coverage starts Saturday morning!

Brandon Wilcox
Associate Online Editor


----------

